# Help! Was ist das?



## TI.NA (4. Jan. 2009)

Hallo ihr alle!
Ich bin neu hier und hab mich hier angemeldet, weil ich ein GROßES Problem hab und dieses Forum ganz danach aussah, als ob ich hier kompetente Hilfe erhalten könnte...
Ich schreibe gerade meine Facharbeit und zwar über unseren Gartenteich (was denn sonst^^) und da hab ich im laufe des letzten Jahres so seltsame glibbrig grüne Lebewesen entdeckt. neuguerig wie ich bin hab ich natürlich sofort versucht herauszufinden was das für Diner sind... erfolglos. Sie können bis zu 1cm lang werden und sind ca. 0,5cm dick. Sie verstecken sich in den Algen und sind nur zu sehen wenn sie mal zappeln und ihren Rüssel rausstrecken. Ich hab schon unter Würmern, Maden, Larven und ähnlichem gesucht, aber nie was passendes gefunden. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer von euch weiterhelfen könnte, denn am 30.Januar ist Abgabe und ich würde sie gerne noch in mein Facharbeit einbauen...
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
Und ihr noch zwei Fotos:
lg TI.NA


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo Tina!

:Willkommen2 bei uns. Ich glaub schon, dass wir Dir helfen können. Aber hast Du ein paar schärfere Fotos für uns? So ist das mehr ein Bilderrätsel...


----------



## TI.NA (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

 sorry 
Ich hätte sie ja gerne schärfer gemacht, aber die Tiere sehen von Natur aus so unscharf aus... 
Aber ich schau mal... vielleicht... *gruschtl* 1






hmm... besser als die jezt hier gehts nicht mehr.... wie gesagt die dinger sind fast durchsichtig, die kriegt man so schwer scharf....


----------



## toschbaer (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo Ti..na

:willkommen

Hmmm 

Vielleicht Grüne Trompetentiere 
Vielleicht das Gelege der __ Köcherfliege
Vielleicht die Gellertige Zitteralge

VG
Friedhelm


----------



## TI.NA (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hmmm... nette Ideen... muss ich gleich mal nachrecherchieren 

Also gelege der __ Köcherfliege ist es auf keinen Fall... wie gesagt es zappelt ja schließliech und streckt manchmal so ne Art Rüssel raus mit dem es durch die Gegend fuchtelt...
Zitteralge? Es gibt Algen mit Rüssel? coool 

vlg Tina :muede

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade dass Trompetentiere nur 2mm groß werden... aber die Viecher waren mindestens 1cm groß.... menno =( aber danke für deine Ideen Friedhelm!!! :grins:


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hi Tina!

Gehört das Grüne auch zu dem Tier oder befindet sich das Tier im Grünen? Ich hätte das einfach nur für einen Algenfetzen gehalten. Sind die Viecher durchsichtig oder milchig? Rund oder flach. Irgendwie kann ich auf den Fotos immer noch nix erkennen 

Bei "streckt Rüssel raus" fallen mir eigentlich spontan nur diverse Schwebfliegenlarven ein, wie z.B. die Rattenschwanzlarve, wobei die allerdings zu groß wäre. D.h. die muss ja auch mal klein anfangen...


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hi,

vielleicht ist hier das richtige dabei: http://www.limno-kosmos.de/info/artenlis.htm


----------



## TI.NA (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallöchen!
Danke Annett, aber es war leider nicht das richtige dabei  entweder waren die zu klein oder nicht schleimig genug

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten, Else: Die Teile sind total durchsichtig, wie wenn mann einen kristall ins wasser legt. das einzige, was man sieht ist ihr Rüssel/Darm/whatever der sich leicht vom glibbrigen Rest abhebt und den er manchmal nauch ausenstülpt um essen zu holen oder evtl. auch um sich fortzubewegen... Das grüne sind glaub ich algen, die seie zur Tarnung oder so verwenden :? und die Teile sind rund und sind glaub ich auch ein bisschen in Glieder unterteil, wobei das mittlere am dicksten und größten ist.
Also die Idee mit der Larve fand ich an sich gar nicht schlecht, weil sie tauchen immer im Frühjahr auf und verschwinden im Sommer wieder.  (Entweder weil sie nicht mehr da sind, oder weil der Algenvorhang zu dicht geworden ist um sie zu entdecken)

Na dann mal gute nacht @ all und bis morgen  :muede
lg Tina


----------



## chromis (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo Tina,

ich kenne schon solche Viecher(Pelagodileptus,Paradiletus, sind aber alle wesentlich kleiner. Alle diese Arten liegen höchstens im mm-Bereich, da müssten deine schon genmanipuliert sein:shock

Ideal wäre eine wirklich gute Makroaufnahme, evtl. sogar mit Hilfe eines Mikroskops. Vielleicht lässt sich dann das Rätsel lösen.


----------



## TI.NA (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallöchen! Schön zu sehen, dass doch noch jemand Ideen hat! :freu

So ein makroobjektiv war mir leider bis jetzt zu teuer, das wäre bestimmt super gewesen... aber das liebe Geld...^^
Mikroskop wäre vlt ne Idee gewesen... obwohl ich mich da frage ob das evtl nicht schon wieder ZU groß vergrößert hätte? 

Naja nachholen kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr, die Tiere (wenns welche sind) sind 100% alle tot, weil Winter und kalt und so...

Ich habe im Internet auch gleich mal nach diesen Pelagodileptus/Paradiletus gesucht... und ja die sind wirklich ZU klein ("up to 800µm") -> Die in meinem Teich sind wie gesagt bis zu 1cm groß geworden 

Aber woher kennst du die denn? Ich meine 800µm sieht man nicht so gut mit bloßem Auge... bist du vom Fach oder hast du deinen Teich mit dem Mikroskop durchsucht? ;-)

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall für die Idee
Lg Tina


----------



## toschbaer (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*



> Aber woher kennst du die denn? Ich meine 800µm sieht man nicht so gut mit bloßem Auge... bist du vom Fach oder hast du deinen Teich mit dem Mikroskop durchsucht



 man man Rainer,
 was der macht,
 macht sonst keiner  


Hallöchen Tina,

einen kleinen Tip noch : Schwebefliege = Rattenschwanzlarve

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## TI.NA (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hey

Danke, aber Else hat leider schon vor dir den Tipp gegeben. 
und bei den Bildern die ich dazu gefunden haben sieht es so aus, als wären diese Schwebfliegenlarven so milchig weiß... meine sind aber durchsichtig :-( auserdem ist das Anhängsel der Rattenschwanzlarve dauerhaft ausgesstülpt... "meine" grünen und/oder durchsichtigen "Würmchen" dagegen strecken es immer nur bei Bedarf raus.
Echt schade... es ist echt zum verzweifeln :sauer ihr bringt so gute Ideen und es ist irgendwie nicht das Richtige :-(
Und langsam wirds auch irgendwi knapp... ind 10 Tagen muss ich die Arbeit abgeben :hai
Naja, zur Not könnte ich sie auch rauslassen, aber mich interessiert trotzdem brennend, was das für Tiere sind! :crazy

nun denn,
LG Tina


----------



## Kolja (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo Tina,

und wenn es nun ein Teil einer Alge ist? Hat es sich denn wirklich bewegt?

schau mal hier unter Oogonium
http://www.plingfactory.de/Science/Atlas/Kennkarten Algen/AndereAlgen/Source/Nitella mucronata.html

Ich bin durch den Kosmos-Algenführer darauf gekommen, es könnte eine entfernte Ähnlichkeit haben. Jedenfalls ist es etwas Kugeliges mit Rüssel.


----------



## Abramis (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo...
...ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sich um Süßwasserpolypen handelt.

Schau mal hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%BC%C3%9Fwasserpolypen

Gruß
Abramis


----------



## TI.NA (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Help! Was ist das?*

Hallo ihr alle!!!

Vielen Dank für eure tollen Ideen Abramis und Kolja! 

@Kolja:

 Jap es hat sich wirklich bewegt. Ich dachte auch anfangs an Algen... aber soweit ich weiß bewegen sie sich nicht. Um genau zu sein sie haben immer mal wieder gezappelt... und dann haben sie ihren Rüssel rausgestreckt, ein bisschen damit rumgewedelt und ihn dann wieder eingezogen... total strange  

@Abramis:

Süßwasserpolyp ist gut! Ich wusste gar nicht dass die so groß werden können! bloß gibt es die auch ohne diese Fangarme? Ich habe im internet geschaut und auch unter dem Link... da hab ich immer nur als Paradebeispiel die __ Hydra mit den Tentakel gefunden, die mit Nesselzellen um sich spuckt... aber diese Mutanten im Gartenteich sehen eher aus wie Maden/larven mit einem extra dickem Mittelsegment... und leider total Tentakelfrei  nur dieser seltsame ausfahrbare Rüssel... 

Ich finds aber wirklich total lieb und nett von euch allen, dass ihr euch so bemüht und so gute Ideen bringt!!! Danke noch mal an alle!!!! 

Lg Tina


----------

